# Solved: Gigabyte UEFI DualBIOS won't let me start windows



## Sjaco77 (Sep 6, 2014)

I am not sure if I am in the correct category(my apologies if not) but this is a frustrating problem because I cannot access my windows. I was able to boot windows 7x64-bit just fine until my bios got updated(I guess) to this Gigabyte UEFI DualBIOS. The error I'm getting is: "Reboot and Select a proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key". As I understand it won't find the hard drive in which windows are installed(?). The only devices that show in boot sequence are P3:Optiarc DVD-ROM DDU1675S and P0:MKNSSDCR180GB. I'm using Windows Ultimate 7x64-bit and Intel core i7-4771 processor. Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

How many total hard drives on the system?

Have you tried switching the boot sequence to hard drive 1st and then DVD-Rom 2nd?

In the bios under Sata Configurations is the ssd setup as AHCI or IDE?


----------



## Sjaco77 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thank you very much for replying though I just fixed the problem. Yes I tried what you said but it didn't matter since the hard drive that was recognizable at that moment was not the one with the windows installed in it (sorry if I didn't make that clear). The issue was electronic and nothing to do with BIOS/windows. Actually I fixed it by swaping the cables of my hard drives with each other. You'd think that since that worked I would be able to boot the windows but end up having the other hard drive (the P0:MKNSSDCR180GB that was recognized by BIOS before but not the one that contains the installed windows) not working since logically there must've been something wrong with one of the cables, but I just switched them and now they both work! I have absolutely no idea how that happened but I'm glad it did


----------

